# Photography tips and tricks



## Highlander II (Aug 1, 2008)

This should be useful, yes?

After putting up this reply in the photo challenge thread, I figured we should have a place to discuss all the tips and tricks we know from our experiences or classes or what-have-you in photography.


So -  educate away! =)


----------



## BookStop (Aug 1, 2008)

Good idea, Highlander. I have nothing to offer, but am more than willing to learn.


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't know if anyone here still processes film the 'old fashioned' way (and no, I don't mean running it to the drug store 1-hr photo-mat) - but if you're 'learning' to roll the film on a spool, it's better to practice with your eyes open and the spool beneath a table or other surface that can't be seen through, b/c while you will be in a dark room to roll the film, you'll probably have your eyes open.

People in my photography classes had more trouble if they practiced w/ their eyes closed.


----------

